# Transferring HICV HIVC points to IHG



## Sandy (Sep 19, 2013)

I received an email about transferring my HIVC HICV points into Intercontinental Hotel Group by October 1.  I did this last year as a new member of the HIVC HICV group.  

I just wondered how many of you do this on an annual basis? I have sufficient points to transfer over and still have enough to get a timeshare exchange. 

Are others routinely transferring their points - those of you who have been members for a few years or longer?

thanks, 
sandy


----------



## Sandy (Sep 21, 2013)

*Any Orange lake owners out there?*

Who might also get this opportunity to transfer points into IHG. Did you do it?


----------



## jgroman@usa.net (Nov 19, 2013)

*Orange Lake HICV points to IHG formely Priotiy Club*

this works well
I transferred 241,000 pt there in Aug and now can use them for hotel nights etc at 4600 properties

IHG has 9 brands so pay based upon the luxury level of the brand. 25K per night for Intercontinental Hotels and 5k- 10k per night for lowest brands like Holiday Inn Express

Does anyone out there who knows anything about buying resale HICV units contact me. HICV does not allow points to transfer upon resale so buying their units is only an RCI points play. I am curious about how to beat this negative feature of the HICV program. Anyone know? I know one way is to buy a unit at a  location they plan to buy and put in the HICV system and then you can upgrade to the HICV Points program for very little dollars. But how does one know where they plan to buy?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 20, 2013)

jgroman@usa.net said:


> this works well
> I transferred 241,000 pt there in Aug and now can use them for hotel nights etc at 4600 properties
> 
> IHG has 9 brands so pay based upon the luxury level of the brand. 25K per night for Intercontinental Hotels and 5k- 10k per night for lowest brands like Holiday Inn Express
> ...



I was fortunate to get into the HIVC HICV system via our ownership in Las Vegas before the takeover.  We joined at the low cost of $104+$100. This included RCI fees.

As a result of going through this, I came up with the idea that one could get into the HICV club by finding out where they were taking over resorts, buying a cheap resale, and being a position to join when the opportunity arose.

I heard at the timeshare presentation that Massanutten would be one of the next resorts to be affiliated with HICV. Sure enough it has come true, as Massanutten is now converting to HIVC.

Also, a resort in Colonial Williamsburg is doing the same thing.  These are potentially good options to getting in on the cheap.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Really?  I haven't heard or seen anything other than your posts to suggest Massanutten is converting to HIVC.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 24, 2013)

Let me try to find the link that shows the Massanutten and COlonial Williamsburg affiliation with HIVC.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 24, 2013)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193431&highlight=massanutten

This is the thread showing the discussion about HICV HIVC affiliating with both Massanutten and Colonial Williamsburg. It took me a little bit to find it.  

You can also do a search using any of these terms to find additional information on these two resorts. 

take care,


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandy, the link you copied was to your own thread where you said they were becoming affiliated.  Other than you and the salesperson who told you this, and several other post where you claim this to be true is there any other evidence that you know of that Massanutten is converting to HIVC and that "Sure enough it has come true, as Massanutten is now converting to HIVC."  In my searches I see more connection with HIV to Massanutten then HIVC to Massanutten despite trying to use the terms HIVC and/or Holiday Inn Vacation Club affiliation with Massanutten.




> I heard at the timeshare presentation that Massanutten would be one of the next resorts to be affiliated with HICV. Sure enough it has come true, as Massanutten is now converting to HIVC.
> 
> Also, a resort in Colonial Williamsburg is doing the same thing. These are potentially good options to getting in on the cheap.





> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread....ht=massanutten
> This is the thread showing the discussion about HICV HIVC affiliating with both Massanutten and Colonial Williamsburg. It took me a little bit to find it.
> You can also do a search using any of these terms to find additional information on these two resorts.
> take care,


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is Orange Lakes' information on Colonial Crossing, they have not listed Massanutten yet.

TS


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2013)

*Thanks simpson*



simpsontruckdriver said:


> Here is Orange Lakes' information on Colonial Crossing, they have not listed Massanutten yet.
> 
> TS



I knew I had seen it here and elsewhere. Also, the Massanutten resort affiliation is reported somewhere official too. But I cannot find it either right now.


----------

